# sole bicycles coupon code



## michaels (Apr 14, 2009)

*sole bicycles*

hey guys. just wanted to pass along a coupon code for sole bicycles that i found. they have some pretty sleek, affordable bikes that look great for commuting. about to by one myself for commuting to school with.

check 'em out... Solé Bicycle Co: Fixed Gear Bikes, Single Speed Bicycles, Fixies, Track Bikes, Rims, & More.


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

wow. and i just couldn't decide on the right color scheme, so i bought all 18 of em. 
and I saved $20.


----------



## michaels (Apr 14, 2009)

i suggest the all black one then, like your soul. this asshat aside, it's a good entry level/college SS bike that'll scoot you around town on daily trips and won't break the bank getting there.

cheers.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

I think they look awesome just damn heavy


----------



## shamethellama (Aug 21, 2011)

michaels said:


> i suggest the all black one then, like your soul. this asshat aside, it's a good entry level/college SS bike that'll scoot you around town on daily trips and won't break the bank getting there.
> 
> cheers.


Lol  They do look like nice bikes for that. I'd ride one.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

26 freakin' pounds though. A little porky for a fixie.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

Stevo i am glad we have the same point of view haha


----------



## michaels (Apr 14, 2009)

just trying to get the word out. i've talked to them a bit. two guys at USC started the company as a way to create affordable fixies by students for students. they're still a startup and aren't making any profit. in fact they put all money earned towards their next batch of bikes in order to keep building the company. 26 pounds ain't the end of the world. it's not a weight weenie bike, but it's also not $800 for a fixie. can't really beat the price. and at $300, it's almost a beater! anyways, you either like it or ya don't, but if you do, you might as well get a measley $20 off and buy your buddies a round of beers with your savings.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha we arnt bashin ya buddy just saying what us weight weenies notice. If I had money to burn (broke college student I'd probably grab the Matt grey and white but I am quite broke and in need of another job so I can hopefully graduate debt freeeeeeee!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

*Frame: Hi Tensile Steel, Fully Tig Welded, Fork End Dropouts
Fork: Hi Tensile Steel, Lugged Crown Fork, Threadless*



Even Nashbar's $175 POS comes with a cromo frame. I sincerely hope nobody buys that garbage. High school models should be the first red flag.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

Kinda agree and daaaammmmmmnnnnnnnn 27lbs hog right there from hound to hog I guess


----------

